# window 10 don't have permission to save



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

I am working on a new win 10 install. The PC has a second hardrive in it.
I can not save to it. I get the error message I don't have permission to save to it. I can read it no problem.
I have tried every version of this solution on the net, but none of them work. I need something different.

https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us...-save-in/227e7e0d-df54-402d-9dfb-0a4c350964fd


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

Wow, that really is a weird problem. Never heard of it in my 30 years working with PCs.

If the second drive is new and/or blank. I would try a reformat. Couldn't hurt.

Also check the BIOS upon boot up and see if anything looks weird there.
.
.


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

Is your login listed as having Full Control of that disc in the security settings? If not, safe to say you already tried adding it and it failed?

Additionally, have you tried doing this logged in as Administrator? Not as an administrator but the actual administrator account?
https://www.technipages.com/windows-administrator-account-login-screen


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

A bit of history.
The current PC has two drives. HD1 c: has the windows 7 operating system. HD2 has three virtual drives for d: download stuff; e: pictures, and f: backup files and ghost images.
I remove HD1 Install new HD1 and install windows 10. Attempting to save new downloaded files I can't. Working on installing all my software getting annoyed not having permissions to do different things. some stuff I have found the fixes for but not this one.
After getting frustrated I remove HD and put win 7 back to take a break.
I have checked all the permissions in win7 and changed them all to everyone full access. Some were set already but at least of the virtual drives was not. I will see next time I go back the win10 job if that had any effect.


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

First I'd check that you've got the drive initialized - https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-server/storage/disk-management/initialize-new-disks


If that doesn't work, and this is just a hunch here; the windows registry is a disaster waiting to happen on almost all systems... Try making a new user account and give it security permissions to access the drive.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

The disk is functioning just fine as a read disk. I have change some security settings under win7. I will see in few days when I go back to win 10 setup.


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

Check the bios settings. Maybe something in there is locking it down.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

Check the Drive/Folder permissions in it's properties.
It's probably set to "Read Only"


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Still not working.
The second hard drive has three disks defined on it D:, E:,F:.
I can save to E: but not to D:. As far as I can tell all the security settings are equal between them.

E: is not actually fully working. There are some pictures that it will not let me view because I don't have permission.

How do I gain full control over all the files on this disk?


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

joed said:


> Still not working.
> The second hard drive has three disks defined on it D:, E:,F:.
> I can save to E: but not to D:. As far as I can tell all the security settings are equal between them.
> 
> ...


Do you have a backup of everything on D, E and F?

If you can safely "play around" with the drives, I would try to change the partition sizes and see if you can merge everything into the drive that works fully. or create a brand new partition (G) and merge everything to it.

Also, check the drive manufacturer's website for Knowledge Base or other resources that may be relevant to your issue.
.
.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

I found the solution
It is the takeown command run from command prompt.


----------



## GrayHair (Apr 9, 2015)

There is a lot to be said for working from the command line. I worked on systems running Win98 up to XP and trying to remember how to get to whatever utility I needed if different versions was a headache. Then I watched an IT guy running some of these utilities from the command line. Voila!
If I want the command line in Win10, I just type *CMD* and the search box and hit Enter. Nice.


*DXDIAG* is useful for gathering system information and there's an option to save it in a text file.


----------

